# Who can re cover my ranger seat?!



## CROSBYMAN (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey guys my bottom seat on ranger has a small rip and piece missing. Who can re cover it for me around here? Thanks for any info


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Seat cover*

C&F in Channelview


----------

